# from internal pipping to hatching



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all I urgently need your advice. I candled one of my tiel eggs just now, I put the light at the bigger end so that the small end was at the top and saw some movement in a small part of where the air cell is. Could it mean the chick had pipped internally its due to hatch tomorrow. Also I had to fix the egg as it had a crack in it I didn't have any non toxic glue so I took the only thing I had. Nail pollish yes I know it can be toxic. I didn't want to loose the egg. How long will it be until the egg will hatch. Should I leave it till the morning. I am affraid that the chick won't be able to break through the place where I had to fix it. Please help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is something that can be done if there are humidity problems


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am having to incubate the eggs myself the parents abandoned the nest about a week ago. Also how much formula do I feed a chick of one day old I have read up on that and an experienced handfeeder showed me how to do it on a three week old chick.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The first 24 hours needs to be just fluids...then you can start adding formula. The bag should be able to tell you exact amounts.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

srtiels.... those are really amazing references!! did you make those yourself?


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Pipping*

Hi, I'm new and can't figure out how to introduce myself, so here I am. All I wanted to say is that I had 2 males. We were given Curly at about 1yr, then I bought another male. He was DNA tested that verified it. So I don't use up all of the space, I'll stop here, but I have an interesting story. Could use some opinions or advice on this subject.

The previous thread was amazingly thorough. Hope to never use it, but if I ever want to, I can refer to this.

Thanks,
Foxy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> srtiels.... those are really amazing references!! did you make those yourself?


------------

THANKS!  I also have a bunch of online albums that cover a lot of subjects. You will also see many of these used in my articles. It is easier for me to do collages than to type it out and the words not understood. I've been digitally documenting sine 1994

http://tinypic.com/3ia1flmr


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*experienced handfeeder showed me how to do it on a three week old chick.*
--------------------------

As ROXY posted *no solids* the first 12-24 hours because the baby will be digesting the yolk absorb into the abdomen. You can keep watch of the abdomen to see when the yellow yolk is used up. *Up til then* fluids are a priority.

When the chick hatches look at the abdomen to see if there are dark intestines (bad) or just the yolk (good). If intestines are dark *carefully feed* some fluids. 










Shown below is how to feed and info on mixing small portions.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all. Thanks for all the replies and photos. Srtiels those photos are very neat. Sadly so far none of the eggs has made it. They didn't draw in their yolk. Also is green in the yolk normal? I still have one egg that had to hatch today but didn't. I guess that the egg being chilled when they were abandoned is the reason for that. They were chilled for a few hours before I took them. It also hasn't piped internally nor started the draw down. The chick inside is still alive.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Also is green in the yolk normal?*

No, the yolk should be yellow to light orange yellow. Green indicates bacteria was absorbed thru the shell. My info and pixs are on my other computer.

*The chick inside is still alive.*

Fingers crossed for you. This is a problem that a lot of breeders worldwide are experienceing with eggs, especially if the weather has been erratic and abnormal for this time of year.

If the chick does make it include 1 drop of raw honey to the first feeding, to give energy *and to* the umibilical area where the yolk was drawn in. Raw Honey is hygroscopic, which means it draws all the moisture out of germs which ultimately kills them. If there is any bacteria in the yolk this will help to reduce it.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't have honey it is very expensive where I live is there a substitute that I can use. And also I just candled the egg this morning. And saw that most of the smaller veins color turned orange and the thicker one as thinner. I gues drawdown has started. There is still no internal pip.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all today was day 19 that the egg is incubated and still nothing. The chick inside is also starting to move less and less. What now?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are there still visible veins?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes they are getting thinner


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all its night time here. I am gona go to bed now. Hopefully the egg will make it through the night any advise would be helpful, thenks


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all this morning I woke up candled the egg and there were a lot of movement in a small part of the airsell. Still no pip marks. I just candled the egg now and there is no movement anymore there is still red veins. And the egg is starting to glow yellow inbetween the veins.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all today was day 20 of incubation. Tomorrow will be 21 what should I don, should I wait should I check what going on. What should I do tomorrow if the chick is still alive. Hi all this is gonna sound so weird. I finally have a very small bunp crack fron the inside that's the only place it could be. But the weird thing is its beneath the drawdouwn line abot a millimeyer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some chicks will pip in weird places. I had a chick pip mid shell once. If by day 21 the baby has not started pipping I would open up the air cell and try to help the baby out.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanx roxy will do that tomorrow. I think that was the internal pip.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is what I emailed someone...
----------
If the egg was severely dehydrated the inner membrane could also be sticking to the yolk which will prevent the blood and yolk from being drawn into the body. Wrap the egg in wet tissues, and dribble a drop of water inside the egg, along the side so that moisture gets to that area.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

The chick died yolk was green. Don't know this happend with all of the chicks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Incubating cockatiel eggs is very hard to do. I'm sorry.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The chick died yolk was green.*

Some bacteria must have gotten absorbed thru the shell and resulted in septicemia.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm sorry. Must be rough after really trying to save it.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes it is very hard. I lost an entire clutch of eggs I was very care washing my hand every time time. I just don't know where they could have gotten bacteria in their shells.


----------

